# Lyft app



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

It was kind of trash today.kept saying I was offline when I wasn’t. My signal was strong. Also said I was not in the location and I was.

However the little rating thing would not appear for me to tell em.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Try deleting your app from the phone then downloading it again. Some of the updates on the LYFT app will stop this from happening to you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Try deleting your app from the phone then downloading it again. Some of the updates on the LYFT app will stop this from happening to you.


Or just quit driving for Lyft.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Or stop telling people what to do and who to work for.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Or stop telling people what to do


But you just told OP (*Jennyma* ) what to do, that's very hypocritical if you.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

She was LITERALLY complaining about it which is the same as asking for advice. My advice to her was specific to her issue. 
*peteyvavs *was being judgmental and non-helpful. This LYFT vs UBER thing is tiring. Everyone chooses who to work for. LYFT works for me, I make the money I want driving for them but everyone lurks on here simply to say how much they hate it. It's super nonproductive.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> *@peteyvavs *was being judgmental and non-helpful.


The way I see it he was giving advice even though you don't agree with him. He probably have more experience driving for Lyft than OP and he's giving her advice based on his experience. 


I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> LYFT works for me, I make the money I want driving for them but everyone lurks on here simply to say how much they hate it.


That's great. Out of curiosity how long have you been driving for Lyft?


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Since September 2018 and I drive almost every day in the morning and all day Sat & Sun. I enjoy it and earn enough to make it worth it.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Since September 2018


That's 10 months, We vetrans drivers called that " the honeymoon period ". Come back to us after 2-7 yrs of driving Uber/Lyft.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Will do! I hope I don't get as jaded and hateful as some of the members here. I would quit if it ever got that horrible for me. The disgust and badmouthing of other drivers and pax is turning me off and makes me wonder if their bad attitude is contributing to their problems.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> The disgust and badmouthing of other drivers and pax is turning me off and makes me wonder if their bad attitude is contributing to their problems.


They only badmouth about entitled pax and those who deserved a 1star. As a driver if you can't handle criticisms then this forum is not for you. Not everyone will attack you for your opinion/question, most will give you friendly advice.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ? you sound like an entitled millennial.


You could NOT be farther from the truth sir, but you believe whatever you want if it makes you feel better. Cheers!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> You could NOT be farther from the truth sir, but you believe whatever you want if it makes you feel better. Cheers!


Why would anyone want to work with a company that continued to cut drivers pay, try to impose rules as if drivers were employees and deactivate drivers without any evidence by some ahold pax's.


----------



## Mattray88 (Jul 14, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> That's 10 months, We vetrans drivers called that " the honeymoon period ". Come back to us after 2-7 yrs of driving Uber/Lyft.


Keep driving and keep complaining


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

1.15.2020

With today's update the Lyft Driver App now has "Night Mode". Looks like it senses the ambient light and switches to day/night automatically, like Google Maps.

Lyft must not think we're smart enough to understand, or are not worthy of seeing a "Change log" though. Always the same generic verbiage, when viewing "What's New".


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> 1.15.2020
> 
> With today's update the Lyft Driver App now has "Night Mode". Looks like it senses the ambient light and switches to day/night automatically, like Google Maps.
> 
> Lyft must not think we're smart enough to understand, or are not worthy of seeing a "Change log" though. Always the same generic verbiage, when viewing "What's New".


They didn't give me that update to include night mode. For me they changed the font and a few areas that used to be pink are purple now.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> That's 10 months, We vetrans drivers called that " the honeymoon period ". Come back to us after 2-7 yrs of driving Uber/Lyft.


 Approaching two years, more than 1,000 Lyft rides... no complaints. I get about 10 Lyft pings to every Uber ping.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I always find it amusing as the people with the worst attitudes are still here and still driving. It must really be sad to be so worthless you have to keep doing a job you hate so much because nobody else will hire you. 
I actually enjoy this gig and as with all jobs take the good with the bad. 
I feel for you guys stuck in a gig you dislike.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Cut said:


> They didn't give me that update to include night mode. For me they changed the font and a few areas that used to be pink are purple now.


Since I updated after it was already dark outside, I might be stuck in permanent "Night Mode". We'll see tomorrow.

Perhaps Lyft doesn't provide a Change Log, because it doesn't roll out the same update to all models of phones, in all locations, at the same time.

There are some parts of the country where a Driver can personally thank a passenger for the $Tip$, after drop-off. It's not here in Chicago yet.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Since I updated after it was already dark outside, I might be stuck in permanent "Night Mode". We'll see tomorrow.
> 
> Perhaps Lyft doesn't provide a Change Log, because it doesn't roll out the same update to all models of phones, in all locations, at the same time.
> 
> There are some parts of the country where a Driver can personally thank a passenger for the $Tip$, after drop-off. It's not here in Chicago yet.


I actually do have night mode now... The change is made from the Android phone settings, not the Lyft app directly.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> *@peteyvavs *was being judgmental and non-helpful.


I thought @peteyvavs comment was the type of constructive advice that most ants would benefit from.


I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> This LYFT vs UBER thing is tiring.


LYFT vs UBER?? -o:
Screw that!... this is DRIVERS vs all POS RIDESHARE COMPANIES. :thumbup:


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Cut said:


> I actually do have night mode now... The change is made from the Android phone settings, not the Lyft app directly.


I figured that out this evening. Just set the phone to enter Dark Mode and Light Mode automatically, based on Sunset/Sunrise.


----------

